
Gardfield Plastic Phones Keep Landing on French Shores (In French) - JeanMarcS
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/environnement/alerte-pollution/alertepollution-dans-le-finistere-des-telephones-garfield-souillent-les-plages-depuis-trente-ans_3133599.html
======
JeanMarcS
For non french readers, the article also says that nobody knows where they
come from.

The theory is a sink in the 80's but there are no trace in archives. The
plastic is heavy so it stays at the bottom of the ocean and phone are randomly
popping up on storms.

There were around 200 pieces of the phone collected in 2018.

Ashore from Ouessant, there are around 40 000 boats each years, importing 90%
of Europe foreign consumption

